# Female Hurdler - Viral youtube - warm up & race



## Rambo (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice form


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2012)

I saw that earlier without the race. Cute and she kicks ass.


----------



## marcski (Jul 20, 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2012)

Between her and Stephanie Rice it appears the Aussie women's dorms is the place to be in the Olympic Village


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2012)

just posted this in GEMS before noticing you did here.

hot chick!


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 20, 2012)

Well endowed too.....nice.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 20, 2012)

The first time I watched that the other day I felt like a perv, as it is the JUNIOR World Championships.  Then you realize you can read her bib and it was in 2002, so feel ok watching it now.  I was her age in 10 yrs ago.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 20, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The first time I watched that the other day I felt like a perv, as it is the JUNIOR World Championships.  Then you realize you can read her bib and it was in 2002, so feel ok watching it now.  I was her age in 10 yrs ago.




Look closer at the bib and at the hurdles. It is from 2012.


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

^I'm almost crying I'm laughing so hard

Top comment on YouTube: 



> i finished before she﻿ did anyway​


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Look closer at the bib and at the hurdles. It is from 2012.


Yep, I just watched it again and can confirm this.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 20, 2012)

She's 19, so it's OK.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> _i finished before she﻿ did anyway_​





o3jeff said:


> Yep, I just watched it again and can confirm this.



wait, what? :-o


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 20, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Look closer at the bib and at the hurdles. It is from 2012.



Well back to felling like a perv....


----------



## Edd (Jul 21, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> She's 19, so it's OK.



Yes.



Hawkshot99 said:


> Well back to felling like a perv....



Forgive yourself.  She's irresistable.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 21, 2012)

She can straddle my hurdle any day of the week.
(Click here: http://instantrimshot.com/ )

Thank you, thank you very much.
:wink:


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2012)

ha like the rimshot noise.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...racist-joke-Twitter.html?ICO=most_read_module

Unfortunately, the Olympics just got a little uglier. I'll still watch hurdles, though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2012)

*Olympics Jerk Watch ...*

http://www.slate.com/blogs/five_rin..._won_t_stop_fighting_people_and_mascots_.html


----------

